# Decathlon Rockrider ST 920 24 Zoll



## sven147 (3. November 2020)

Hallo, ich suche für meinen großen ein 24 Zoll Rad. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Decathlon Rockrider ST 920 24 Zoll?

Pros für mich

Luftfedergabel
Hydraulische Scheibenbremse
Preis
In dieser Preislage hab ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden.

Ob das 27,2 Sattelrohr hat? Dann könnte man eine Dropper nachrüsten.






						Kinder Mountainbike 24 Zoll Rockrider ST 920 grün
					

Kinder Mountainbike 24 Zoll Rockrider ST 920 grün. Mountainbike für Kinder von 9 bis 12 Jahren (135 bis 150 cm Körpergröße). Ideal für Fortgeschrittene.  Nur €449.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Schnegge (3. November 2020)

Kontras für mich

zu lange Kurbel 152 mm
miese Übersetzung kleinster Gang 36/36
langer Vorbau 70 mm
keine Angaben zur Ausstattung
keine Angabe zum Gewicht
Dämpfung nicht einstellbar
Bremshebel sehen auf den Bildern mega lang aus (kann man die griffweite einstellen ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. November 2020)

sven147 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche für meinen großen ein 24 Zoll Rad. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Decathlon Rockrider ST 920 24 Zoll?
> 
> Pros für mich
> 
> ...


Wie groß ist denn dein großer? Finde ein 24" Rad ab 135" ehrlich gesagt eigentlich schon zu klein, meine kleine ist mit 135 auf 27,5" xs gewechselt!


----------



## sven147 (3. November 2020)

Ja stimmt die Kurbel ist echt sehr lang und die Übersetzung nicht so toll. Kurbellänge von 140 wäre vielleicht besser wie beim Naloo Hill Bill. Das Orbea Laufey 24 hat aber auch 152mm.

Mein großer ist 130 cm und hat jetzt ein 20er aber das ist viel zu klein. Glaub ein 27,5 ist noch zu groß deswegen such ich was für den "Übergang" was nicht gleicht 1000 € kostet. Das würde er dann 2 Sommer fahren.


----------



## olsche (3. November 2020)

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf!
Welche Hersteller in der Preisklasse verbaut Kindgerechte Komponenten (Kurbel/Übersetzung/etc.?)
Die Gabel hatte/habe ich auch im Einsatz, funktioniert trotz fehlender Dämpfung gut.
Schaltung 1x9, auch gut, ist schon mal kein sack schwerer Schraubkranz
Allerdings wäre ich bei der Größe auch vorsichtig, würde auch zu 26" oder 27,5" tendieren. Meine "große, 1,38m" fährt seit heute auch ein 27,5" (13,5er Rahmen)

Würde dazu tendieren das Rad als gutes gebrauchtes zu bekommen und etwas zu optimieren.


----------



## sven147 (4. November 2020)

Danke an alle für den Input. Denke ich werde das trotz allem als günstige "Zwischenlösung" holen. Eine alternative hab ich nicht gefunden die unter 500 € kostet. Und wenn mein Großer in den Sport richtig einsteigt bekommt er dann ein richtiges MTB in 27,5


----------



## joglo (4. November 2020)

sven147 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für den Input. Denke ich werde das trotz allem als günstige "Zwischenlösung" holen. Eine alternative hab ich nicht gefunden die unter 500 € kostet. Und wenn mein Großer in den Sport richtig einsteigt bekommt er dann ein richtiges MTB in 27,5


Bitte Erfahren hier teilen.


----------



## sven147 (12. November 2020)

Also wir haben das Teil gestern geholt und hier meine ersten Eindrücke

12,8 kg fahrbereit ist schon schwer (soviel wiegt mein Tyee auch). 940 g wiegen die Reifen, 180 g die Schläuche. Mit Umbau auf Schwalbe Rocket Ron und Tubeless sind wohl 11,5 kg erreichbar.
In der Gabel hab ich 20 psi, trotzdem kann mein Großer keinen Sag erzeugen. Losbrechmoment ist zu hoch. Im Wald sollte sie aber trotzdem einigermaßen funktionieren.
Bremshebel konnte ich gut einstellen (auch für 1 Finger), und sind sehr leichtgängig.
Kurbellänge hat mein Großer nicht beanstandet, konnte ich auch nichts erkennen was da nicht passt. 140 wäre aber vielleicht besser.
Pedale müsste man für Traileinsatz wohl tauschen, die bieten kaum halt
Rahmenhöhe für 130 cm grenzwertig, der Sattel ist ganz unten. Aber die wachsen ja schnell.
In den Rahmen passt eine 750ml Flasche
Trigger und Schaltwerk Shimano Altus, Kassette no name. Anbaueile für den Preis passabel
Alles in allem ein solides Kinder MTB für unter 400 € mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen und Luftfedergabel. Wer aber nicht im Wald fährt nimmt lieber ein leichtes Pyro Bike oder Woom


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2020)

Schraub oder steck kasette (Shimano Freilauf?)


----------



## sven147 (12. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schraub oder steck kasette (Shimano Freilauf?)


 
Shimano HG


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2020)

sven147 schrieb:


> Shimano HG


Das ist schon Mal positiv, die meisten Räder in der Preisklasse haben elende schraubkränze drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (23. November 2020)

sven147 schrieb:


> Also wir haben das Teil gestern geholt und hier meine ersten Eindrücke
> 
> 12,8 kg fahrbereit ist schon schwer (soviel wiegt mein Tyee auch). 940 g wiegen die Reifen, 180 g die Schläuche. Mit Umbau auf Schwalbe Rocket Ron und Tubeless sind wohl 11,5 kg erreichbar.
> In der Gabel hab ich 20 psi, trotzdem kann mein Großer keinen Sag erzeugen. Losbrechmoment ist zu hoch. Im Wald sollte sie aber trotzdem einigermaßen funktionieren.
> ...


Hat man bei dem Rad wirklich was gespart wenn das Woom in gleicher Größe € 469 kostet? Alleine mit den Reifen und Schläuchen bist du dann fast gleich auf vom Preis.
Die V-Brakes funktionieren auch nicht so schlecht, dass man wirklich hydraulische Discs braucht und ich würde sagen ein 8,5kg Woom funktioniert im Wald besser als ein 11,5 kg Bike mit mäßig funktionierender Federgabel. Die Kurbellänge beim Woom wäre auch passend und der kleinste Gang wäre 29/32. Alles für nur € 80 mehr


----------



## delphi1507 (23. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Hat man bei dem Rad wirklich was gespart wenn das Woom in gleicher Größe € 469 kostet? Alleine mit den Reifen und Schläuchen bist du dann fast gleich auf vom Preis.
> Die V-Brakes funktionieren auch nicht so schlecht, dass man wirklich hydraulische Discs braucht und ich würde sagen ein 8,5kg Woom funktioniert im Wald besser als ein 11,5 kg Bike mit mäßig funktionierender Federgabel. Die Kurbellänge beim Woom wäre auch passend und der kleinste Gang wäre 29/32. Alles für nur € 80 mehr


Er hat Jehova gesagt... Woom gefällt mir gar icht von der Geometrie... Und die Größenangaben seitens woom, da reden wir besser gar nicht erst drüber...


----------



## sven147 (23. November 2020)

Das Woom ist sicher das bessere Rad, fällt aber beim Nachwuchs Shreddern wegen der mäßigen Coolness durch. Und bei langen Abfahrten oder Nässe sind die Scheibenbremsen schon besser oder? Das Woom Off Air 5, das vergleichbar ist, kostet 950 €


----------



## Ivenl (23. November 2020)

Glaube die Bremsen lohnen sich nur durch den geringeren Kraftaufwand. Wir haben ein kubikes in 24 mit Felgenbremse und das Rad steht bei jeder Nässe. 30kg Systemgewicht benötigen nicht zwingend Scheibenbremse.


----------



## tjm_ (23. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Hat man bei dem Rad wirklich was gespart wenn das Woom in gleicher Größe € 469 kostet? Alleine mit den Reifen und Schläuchen bist du dann fast gleich auf vom Preis.
> Die V-Brakes funktionieren auch nicht so schlecht, dass man wirklich hydraulische Discs braucht und ich würde sagen ein 8,5kg Woom funktioniert im Wald besser als ein 11,5 kg Bike mit mäßig funktionierender Federgabel. Die Kurbellänge beim Woom wäre auch passend und der kleinste Gang wäre 29/32. Alles für nur € 80 mehr


...die beim Verkauf locker wieder rein kommen. Beim Woom (oder Pyro, Kania, Kubike...) dürfte sich der Wiederverkaufswert nach ein, zwei Jahren Gebrauch (nicht Missbrauch!) halbwegs am Neuwert orientieren, beim Rockrider eher am Materialwert.

Dennoch: viel Spaß damit, ihr werdet sicher schöne Touren damit fahren.

t.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Glaube die Bremsen lohnen sich nur durch den geringeren Kraftaufwand. Wir haben ein kubikes in 24 mit Felgenbremse und das Rad steht bei jeder Nässe. 30kg Systemgewicht benötigen nicht zwingend Scheibenbremse.


Natürlich lohnt es wegen dem geringeren Kraftaufwand! Und das ist auch klar das Haupt Argument pro hydraulischer Scheibenbremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven147 (24. November 2020)

Das kommt drauf an wo man fährt. Ich shuttle meinen Großen hier in Heidelberg 500 hm hoch die dann auch runter gebremst werden müssen. Auf Trails. Bei 40 Kg Systemgewicht. Für mich ist die Sicherheit und der geringe Kraftaufwand der Scheibenbremse wichtiger als die Gewichtsersparnis durch Felgenbremse.


----------



## sven147 (24. November 2020)

Ich bin jetzt übrigens mal raus aus dem Thema. Falls jemand noch Fragen hat gerne per PM.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (24. November 2020)

sven147 schrieb:


> Das Woom ist sicher das bessere Rad, fällt aber beim Nachwuchs Shreddern wegen der mäßigen Coolness durch. Und bei langen Abfahrten oder Nässe sind die Scheibenbremsen schon besser oder? Das Woom Off Air 5, das vergleichbar ist, kostet 950 €


Da hebst du das Decathlon Bike aber auf ein zu hohes Podest wenn du der Meinung bist nur wegen Discs und Federgabel ist es eher mit dem Woom Off Air zu vergleichen. Das ist so wie Shimano Claris und Ultegra.
Ich bin auch in den 90ern, mit damals schon 70kg, mit V-Brakes immer zum stehen gekommen. Im Sommer duch Hitzeentwicklung mal ein Schlauchplatzer aber sonst nie Probleme auch bei Regen.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Da hebst du das Decathlon Bike aber auf ein zu hohes Podest wenn du der Meinung bist nur wegen Discs und Federgabel ist es eher mit dem Woom Off Air zu vergleichen. Das ist so wie Shimano Claris und Ultegra.
> Ich bin auch in den 90ern, mit damals schon 70kg, mit V-Brakes immer zum stehen gekommen. Im Sommer duch Hitzeentwicklung mal ein Schlauchplatzer aber sonst nie Probleme auch bei Regen.


Das woom Off halte ich für das gebotene aber auch für deutlich zu teuer!


----------



## joglo (24. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Da hebst du das Decathlon Bike aber auf ein zu hohes Podest wenn du der Meinung bist nur wegen Discs und Federgabel ist es eher mit dem Woom Off Air zu vergleichen. Das ist so wie Shimano Claris und Ultegra.
> Ich bin auch in den 90ern, mit damals schon 70kg, mit V-Brakes immer zum stehen gekommen. Im Sommer duch Hitzeentwicklung mal ein Schlauchplatzer aber sonst nie Probleme auch bei Regen.


habe nix mit dem Decathlon zu tun, will aber anmerken dass das Woom5 halt alles andere als ein Mountainbike ist. Sicher ein tolles Rad (haben selber ein Woom3) aber halt nix für den Wald oder zum "Shreddern". Hier bringt selbst eine einfache Federgabel mehr Komfort/Sicherheit und die Disc ist halt einfacher und auch mal bei mehr Höhenmetern für Kinder zu bedienen.

Deshalb verstehe ich auch den Vergleich nicht 🧐
Oder definiere das mal besser mit MTB-Gruppen: das Woom Off Air als XT (Vpace ist XTR) und das Decathlon halt als Acera, das Woom 5 ist aber dann ne Tiagra, anderes Segment.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. November 2020)

Ich sage nicht, dass das Woom ein Mountainbike ist auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Kind damit sehr wohl alles fahren kann wenn man fettere Reifen aufzieht. Was aber jetzt auch nicht mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist. Wir hatten selbst das Woom2 und 3 und jetzt habe ich auf Grund von nicht Verfügbarkeit und Fehlleitung ein Orbea MX20 gekauft. Dieses hat mich allerdings nur darin bestätigt, dass man im Gegensatz zu den Wooms einfach nix spart. Das durchschnittliche Kinderrad kostet im Schnitt €50-€100 weniger als ein Woom, hat dann 10-11kg statt 7,5-8kg, ist mit "Shimano Hollandrad billigst Komponenten" ausgestattet und hat eine zu lange Kurbel. 
Ich meine damit jetzt nicht Kubikes o.ä. aber selbst diese "besseren" Kinderräder von Kania und co. sehen einfach dürftig aus wenn man sie mit den Wooms vergleicht. Das fängt schon bei den hässlichen Prowheel Kurbeln an. Ich weiss, dass die X4 Schaltung objektiv kaum besser ist als eine Altus aber sie macht optisch einen ganz anderen Eindruck. Genauso wie die Hutmuttern an den Laufräder der Kubikes die einfach nach Baumarktware aussehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass das Woom ein Mountainbike ist auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Kind damit sehr wohl alles fahren kann wenn man fettere Reifen aufzieht. Was aber jetzt auch nicht mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist. Wir hatten selbst das Woom2 und 3 und jetzt habe ich auf Grund von nicht Verfügbarkeit und Fehlleitung ein Orbea MX20 gekauft. Dieses hat mich allerdings nur darin bestätigt, dass man im Gegensatz zu den Wooms einfach nix spart. Das durchschnittliche Kinderrad kostet im Schnitt €50-€100 weniger als ein Woom, hat dann 10-11kg statt 7,5-8kg, ist mit "Shimano Hollandrad billigst Komponenten" ausgestattet und hat eine zu lange Kurbel.
> Ich meine damit jetzt nicht Kubikes o.ä. aber selbst diese "besseren" Kinderräder von Kania und co. sehen einfach dürftig aus wenn man sie mit den Wooms vergleicht. Das fängt schon bei den hässlichen Prowheel Kurbeln an. Ich weiss, dass die X4 Schaltung objektiv kaum besser ist als eine Altus aber sie macht optisch einen ganz anderen Eindruck. Genauso wie die Hutmuttern an den Laufräder der Kubikes die einfach nach Baumarktware aussehen.


Kann man so sehen ich finde die Geometrie und die optik, die Größenangaben von Woom absolut grottig... Ist für mich ein Stadtrad für Eltern die meinen sie wären damit hipp, nix anderes..


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Da hebst du das Decathlon Bike aber auf ein zu hohes Podest wenn du der Meinung bist nur wegen Discs und Federgabel ist es eher mit dem Woom Off Air zu vergleichen. Das ist so wie Shimano Claris und Ultegra.
> Ich bin auch in den 90ern, mit damals schon 70kg, mit V-Brakes immer zum stehen gekommen. Im Sommer duch Hitzeentwicklung mal ein Schlauchplatzer aber sonst nie Probleme auch bei Regen.



Meine Kinder sind halt mit unter 4 Jahren schon am Berg unterwegs und fahren leichte Trails mit 500 Höhenmeter Länge runter. Das schafft ein Kind mit V-Brakes einfach nicht. Da fallen die Hände ab...

Scheibenbremsen gibt es schon so günstig.... ich würde niemals V-Brakes nehmen, sollte es ins Gelände gehen (https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-m506br-m447-scheibenbremsenset-7501700mm-schwarz-p-19672.html)


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Meine Kinder sind halt mit unter 4 Jahren schon am Berg unterwegs und fahren leichte Trails mit 500 Höhenmeter Länge runter. Das schafft ein Kind mit V-Brakes einfach nicht. Da fallen die Hände ab...
> 
> Scheibenbremsen gibt es schon so günstig.... ich würde niemals V-Brakes nehmen, sollte es ins Gelände gehen (https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-m506br-m447-scheibenbremsenset-7501700mm-schwarz-p-19672.html)


Genau so ist es, selbst auf langen Ebenen strecken hat meine große damals über aua Hände gemeckert... Heute Ballern beide über 2000tm am Tag im Park runter und haben keine Probleme mit den Händen mehr!


----------

